# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  Wastewater Engineering: Treatment and Reuse

## Ahmad zo3bi

من افضل المراجع في هندسة المياه والبيئة 

 
المؤلف: Metcalf and Eddy
الناشر: McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math 
تاريخ النشر: 2002 
عدد الصفحات: 1848
امتداد الملف: PDF 
http://rapidshare.com/files/276797751/Metcalf-eddy.pdf

----------


## medo1187

مشكككككككككووووووووووورررررررر

----------


## نشمي

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## نشمي

thanx very much

----------


## احمد المرشدي

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووور

----------


## AMRO170

مشكور اخي

----------


## khamis1966

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## khamis1966

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## khamis1966

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## khamis1966

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## tammamhanoun

أخي العزيز مشكور على هذا الكتاب وأتمنى أن يعمل بعد التحميل لإنني قد حملته من عدة مواقع ولم يعمل.

----------


## tammamhanoun

مشكور أرى التوفيق

----------


## tammamhanoun

سلام وحسنت أعمالكم

----------


## tammamhanoun

الحمد لله على المجهود الكبير وباركت أعمالكم

----------


## tammamhanoun

Thank you very much

----------


## ziadsiam

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## ashrafwater

thankssssssssssssss  my friend

----------

